# front suspension



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

hey yall i was reading about the front suspension and im about to replace the strut, but do i need a spring compressor for this or do i just slide the strut out, but to replace the strut i have to compress the spring. hmmm... Z31 said i dont have too unless im dissasembling the whole front suspension. can anyone straighten this out for me. sorry for all the questions guys.


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

IT DEPENDS ON IF YOU ARE REPLACING THE CARTRIDGE OR THE WHOLE ASSY.
IF THE WHOLE ASSY. THEN YOU DO NOT NEED A SPRING COMPRESSOR. 

AS LONG AS YOU DONT LOSEN THE BIG NUT IN THE CENTER OF THE TOP STRUT MOUNT, YOU DONT NEED A SPRING COMP.

BACK ON THE OLD 240,260, & 280s WE USED TO CHANGE CARTRIDGES WITH OUT THE SPRING COMP, THE SPRINGS WERE ABLE TO BE COMPRESSED BY HAND BUT I DO NOT KNOW ABOUT THE 300 SPRINGS SO DO NOT TRY THIS UNTIL YOU FIND OUT FROM SOMEONE WHO HAS DONE IT !!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

it can be done, but the spring compressors make it so much easier. and you can rent them for free from most major auto parts stores, so why not?


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU ON THE "WHY NOT "! 
WE USED TO DO IT THAT WAY TO SAVE TIME BUT IT IS NOT WORTH THE RISK FOR A ONE TIME DEAL ON YOUR OWN CAR , I DO STILL URGE PEOPLE TO USE EXTREME CAUTION EVEN WITH CLAMPS! I KINDA REGRET POSTING THAT ABOUT THE OLD Z CARS AND HOPE EVERYBODY WHO READS IT WILL FINISH OUT THE THREAD ....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There are very few cars that don't require a spring compressor, most of them were made in the early/mid 80s. Get a spring compressor anyway, just to be sure.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Whoa now Alset.. Quit using caps locks... That's why they made the button. To be turned on and OFF... Here it's a good idea to have it to the "Off" position.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

ok. i was probally gonna get one anyway, thanx guys.


----------

